# 90G Press.CO2 + highWPG tank Journal



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

AT last I have started making my first >15G tank. And also this will be my first pressurised CO2 experience. So Ill be needing your precious advices.

Size: 100x50x65
Filter: Atman 3338
Lighting: 2xOsram HQL 80W
Substrate: Total 14cm, Aquaclay+SeraFloredepot+river gravel


Current aquascape:



I have some more rocks:


Im currently waiting for my 10kg CO2 and plants. It will take about a week.
So, in this 1 week time, Ill do some aquasaping.

My plan currently: Left side bushy plants, maybe hygros, make that wood appear as its coming out of the bushes. Right side and middle part Glosso, back right and back middle eleocharis parvula.

What would you have done with the scaping, you can use the rocks in the picture above.

Thanks


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Has potential. use the 3-4 rocks that match. Leave out the misfits.
Good luck.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is a qucik update of my last hardscape:




Now I think we have more to build upon.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice but adding more plants will make it even better...


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is an update,

Tommorow hopefully my press CO2 tube will arrive, so I bought my plants.
Here are the plants I have:

Myriophyllum matogrossense red
Didiplis diandra
Cobomba Aquatica
Bolbitis heteroclita
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Ludwigia natans
Lobelia cardinalis
Rotala wallichi
Trichomanes javanicum

Here are some updated photos:



Here are my glossos, my fisr time planting glosso, how do you think they are planted?


Eager to hear your advices and critiques.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Currently there are 2 gouramis to start the "cycle". 
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 20
Temp: 25C

Havent added any fertilisers yet.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Yesterday my CO2 tube has arrived, however its empty. But a residual amount of CO2 will probably be enough for a few days until I find a place to fill it up.

I have started it at 2-3 bubbles per second. Slight change in pH, but at night times the fish are mostly near the surface.




Ive strated fertilising with 40ml Nutrafin PlantGro. Please feel free to comment.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Yesterday I started having some troubles with CO2 bub/sec adjustment, simply because I had no needle valve.

Today I have changed my regulator and now I can adjust my CO2 with much more presicion. Im using a regulator specially for medical usage in O2 tubes. But these can safely be used with CO2 tubes also.



Early view of the tank.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

After several weeks, my CO2 and pH seems to be stabilised.
Glossos started to bend and grow horizontally.
Here are some recent pics. I also got rid of that blue background.



















What do you think?

Ive made my KNO3 solution today: 600ml Water + 100gr KNO3, I have added 50ml today. What do you think about the fertilising?

Thanks


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I like it better without that blue background. Your colors seem truer without it. Are you planning to try a different color background?

Your plants are filling in nicely and I like how they grow around the wood. It will be great to see it when the glosso fills in.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you,
I totally agree with the background colors seeming more natural. Although I think it looks too "pastel" for my taste. This effect might change with the gloosos filling in.

I was thinking of putting white background, after the glossos fill in it might be a good idea. Or maybe black? What do you think? It might as weel stay like this. 

What do you think it would look lie if I had some plants on the right side on the hill as well, having a valley of glossos?  

cya


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You can try a black background by taping a black yard waste bag to the back, then try a white kitchen garbage bag as well to see what you like best. 

I was originally picturing it as a dry area with a lush river valley. Go over the hill and "Surprise!" you hit an oasis along the waterway. If you planted the top of the hill, and left the glosso on the slope and front - hmmm, I'm trying to picture it - I think you'd end up with more of a cliff effect. The slope being too steep to support the larger plants. I think you could get a good scape either way. Which one appeals to you more? That's the important thing after all!


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

> Which one appeals to you more? That's the important thing after all!


 BINGO!  Just play with it and have fun.... you'll figure out what you like and dont real quick and after a while of "trying this plant here, and that plant there"..... "Ok thats nice but it needs moved back and right just a few more inches" you will become pleased and very happy with how it is arranged.... it will grow out for a few more months and then on to the next adventure 

Thats half the fun of this thing for me... and Im sure many others


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thats true, you can never be %100 satisfied for a long time. There's always something that bothers my eye, always 

I'm going to wait for the glossos to cover up, before I add or change anything, in the mean time Ill try both black and the white background, and see what happens.

See you,


----------



## GreenMachine (Aug 18, 2006)

I didnt like the blue background, it makes the tank unatural. White or black background would be very nice.


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

The aquarium is allready nice and will mature even better, my only concern is related to the fact that as I know Trichomanes javanicum is not quite an aquatic plant, being more suitable for terrarium. It is possible that will rot in aquarium water.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your replies

Here is a small update, although the general view of the tank hasn't changed a lot, the glossos are starting to dominate.




























The glossos growing towards the fertilser:









Thanx, cya l8er


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Its been long since my last update, but now you'll be able to see the diffrence! Yesterday I bought the black background. You can see the big diffrence with thw glossos. But some areas are still not covered. Any ideas why?










Cya


----------

